# My first Kribensis babies!



## Peter.k93 (Nov 11, 2015)

My first Krib Fries! I have never had this kind of experience before and it sure is exciting to see! Now the question is what do I feed the fries in a community tank?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! How wonderful! My krib pair had babies when I was a teen and that is one of my best memories of this hobby. I don't know what to do about a community tank but I'm sure someone else here will, though. Good luck!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Krib fry are easy when it comes to feeding. I've used Hikari First Bites in the past and that worked fine. Mix it with a bit of tank water in a glass and then use a turkey baster or something to drop the mix near the cloud of fry and they'll happily go for it. The bigger problem might be to deal with the aggression level that you're likely to get in a community tank. Adult kribs are typically well behaved in a community tank... until they have fry around. Then they get nasty. If you have other fish in there that can take on the parents, then the fry will likely be eaten. If you don't, then the parents will likely terrorise the other tank inhabitants. I know, I probably sound a bit pessimistic here, and I sure hope that things work out more easily for you. But for me I've always found it easier to isolate the parents before the spawn, or siphon out the fry and raise them in a separate tank. The latter option gave me the greatest survival rate for the fry, but the problem with it is that you don't get to admire the great parental display of the parents...

Good luck. Kribs are great.


----------



## Peter.k93 (Nov 11, 2015)

They did terrorize the tank but when they chased other fish my Diamond tetras and neon tetras scooped the fries from the other side and (cant believe it because the fries are literally 1/3 size of the neons..) ate around 40 fries.. Other odd thing was that my male was being chased off by the female and then couple of hrs later they started defending the nest together again. And today I see the male roaming around 3 areas where other female kribs hang around and only the female mama krib defending the nest with only 2 surviving fries..  what do I do I only have 1 huge 115g tank set up


----------

